# Hire indoor detailing space??



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

With winter approaching....

Does any know of a service where you can hire a workshop type space to detail the car away from the wind and rain? :buffer:

In South Wales / Bristol?

Only looking to detail my car so not looking for a place to run a business from. 

Thanks
Dave


----------

